# Semi-gross question about male mouse's 'equipment'



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a mouse, who I've been breeding a lot to 'all my single ladies'. :roll: 
Anywho, I recently separated him from a 2-doe cage, and noticed his penis was hanging out. At the time, I just though, 'Ew! Put that thing away!' and put him in his normal cage, and left him be.

But this morning, while checking in with everyone, I picked him up, and it was still just hangin' out. I don't think it's gone back in since yesterday, if not longer than that. Has anyone ever hear of a male mouse getting 'stuck' like this? Is it bad? Should he have it checked out? Or is he just a little too excited about being with all these ladies? -shrug-


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Any pictures? Hamsters can get this, where once the bit is out (don't know if correct term will trigger forum language filters! lol) hair can get trapped around it and cause it to get stuck out. It's usually not good, it generally dries up and gets infected.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hey, right i have had this happen and normally i find its where he has had a little .... his male seed ... dry on the end get some warm water on a tissue and give him a little wipe. Leave it damp so he licks it, gross i know but there you go!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very good advice indeed. He could just be irritated from overuse and need something to bring the swelling down.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

1 drop of children's motrin or ibuprofren and ky liquid lubricant. Not even kidding. Those are the best ways to take care of it. If you can put him on paper towels or dust free bedding it will help, too.


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

i had this with a rat - poor guy was very uncomfortable :[ i phoned my vet, who told me that if there was nothing stuck there, a little dab of olive oil and some strategic massage should help him recover his dignity. it worked but i ended up better aquainted with my rat's tackle than i ever thought i would be :shock: :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's called a prolapse, sometimes they correct themselves and sometimes not. As above, some sort of lubricant would probably help.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Yea- Fer sure. I found that using a q-tip with olive oil helps X3 It happened to one of my old mice several times -_-


----------

